# please read how i cured my constapation



## wap (Sep 12, 2007)

My STORYI first started suffering constapation about 4years ago now while in collage living the good life. I went to many doctors who tried various things like testing for celiac, i had a colonoscapy much to my dissapointment they found nothing wrong with me. my synpthoms were cronic constapation ,bloating, gas. i had also put on a bit of weight. doctors kept telling me to increase my fibre intake i did but with little success i also tried hypnotherpy.I was getting desperate this was seriousley effecting my life i could no longer play sports it played big time with my social life. i tried a method of colonic hydrotherpy called the brunell method i liked this method because when reading up on it it says that it kinda flexes the bowel muscles back into work. so off i go and get the clonic and it was not unpleasent at all, after it i had regular bowel movements for about four days i could not believe my luck but then i got sluggish again and ended up constipated. i went back for two more colonics but with the same results.I then came across an article on the internet how i cured my IBS, this guy basically had the same problems as with me and decided to take matters into his own hands. he concluded that candida played a major part of his IBS constapation this article is well worth a buy about 16 dollarshis three basic steps were1Get heavy metal tested2 starve the candida3 kill the candidai got heavy metal tested i was found to have a slight containment of heavy metal i was given a cleat formula you just put a few drops into water and drink it for a few weeks. i was also given a formula to take to get rid of worms it was all natural herbs etc i also started taking garlic capusals.Boy what a result after a few days i was having regular bowel movements every day something i hadent in years. this was about two months ago and id say im about back to 85% of my old self i just cant believe the change.I think that if you get a colonic and then take a really good natural herb formula to kill candida you will start to see real results.a test for candida is to spit into a glass first thing in the morning leave your silive if it goes shreddy or stringgy you have candida leave it for about half an hour though SPREAD THE WORD CANDIDA IS THE PROBLEM PLEASE LET ME KNOW HOW YOU GET ON


----------

